# New Product release from EBC Brakes



## EBC Brakes UK (Jan 26, 2021)

EBC are pleased to announce the release of a new product.

DP52320NDX Bluestuff pads are now available for;

M5 F90 4.4 Twin Turbo 600 2018-
M5 Competition F90 4.4 Twin Turbo 625 2018-

DP52320NDX - EBC Bluestuff NDX Trackday Brake Pad Set, EBC Brakes

*EBC Brakes Bluestuff NDX*

Fast Street/Endurance Track Pads-Fastest street, endurance race and track material with highest friction from cold -Road legal for some European markets which require ‘NDX’ suffix road legal pads, but all other markets can use Bluestuff on road with excellent results, since unlike most race materials, this formulation has fantastic bite from cold -Surface scorched to eliminate ‘green fade’ and reduce bed-in time -Ideal for: fast street driving, track days and endurance racing


----------

